# Dec 4th Update on Teresa....



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 4, 2016)

I posted the entire update in the "Around The Campfire Forum" as that is where I hang out most of the time while here.

I would appreciate you clicking on the following link and read this latest update.

Thank You to all of you for your continued Prayers for Teresa and me during this journey.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10495147#post10495147


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you for this update. My Prayers continue for her complete healing.


----------

